# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker & HCU Client Mate 10/PRO bootloader support added

## mohamed73

WORLD FIRST NEW PLATFORM MATE 10 / MATE 10 PRO BOOTLOADER SUPPORT   *DC-Unlocker 1.00.1392*  
ADDED: *Huawei Mate 10 read bootloader code*
ALP-AL00
ALP-L09
ALP-L29
ALP-TL00  *Huawei Mate10 Pro read bootloader code*
BLA-A09
BLA-AL00
BLA-L09
BLA-L29
BLA-TL00 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *HCU-Client v1.0.0.0199* 
ADDED: *Huawei Mate 10 / Mate10 Pro read bootloader Code* 
Phone data (sn's, imei numbers and etc) auto saving to backup folder
Load data from backup added
RFNV backup/restore for Qualcomm added  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *

----------


## kamel50sk

Merci pour  tout...mon frère !

----------


## hamza_iraki

لكم التحية ياعباقرة

----------


## aziz_mengal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Aurora

thx a lot and keep up good work

----------


## DMLFC

مشكورين يا اخي        **

----------


## sagow3

لك التحية والاجلال

----------

